# Mini track question



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

Should you elevate a mini track or leave it on the ground?


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Seen and raced on both. There is not a wrong way!

If you have a smaller track and want to put some bank in it all the way around, it is a little easier to build it off the ground. We run a small carpet track on smooth concrete and down the road from us is a great little elevated plywood track.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

2 pro's I like about our elevated track: 12X24

- easier to corner marshal(no chance of step-ons)

- track does warm up quicker not being on floor


----------

